# Is this Sibelius a collectors item



## Fozzy (Nov 28, 2007)

I have inherited a number of Classical 33rpm LP's and a friend of mine who reckons she knows a bit about Sibelius [I don't] reckons this may be of particular interest.
It is Sibelius 'The Swan Of Tuonela / The Return Of Lemminkainen'. Concerto in D Minor. Camilla Wicks, violin. The SymphonyOrchestra Of Radio-Stockholm conducted by Sixten Ehrling.
I will do some reserch but thought one of you guys could advise or point me in the right direction.
I have nothing to play this on either ! Anyone know where I could get a listen on line. If it's that good I will go out and buy an an old record player!!!


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

It is. Any recording on LP of Camilla Wicks is rare and a collector's item. Mi advice:
made it copied to CD, and sell the LP for at least u$s 50.- (but only on EF or VF 
condition).


----------

